# Experience Matters- Porsche 997 Turbo- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This Porsche was booked in for a full Paintwork Correction over 4 days (35 hours), the owner informed me that he had been left dissapointed previously after it had been detailed elsewhere... Upon inspection I soon realised why!!!



Paint readings in areas that were very low, buffer trails, holograms etc..
The passenger door showing the lowest reading and many defects, this is where experience matters.



Using a sheepskin pad, M205 and a slow approach..



(For reference- the 50/50 comparisons below are feathered into the tape line to avoid forming a ridge)









Continuing round the car using a combination of M101 and sheepskin or light cutting pads, below pictures prior to refining.





Paintwork refined using Menzerna 106FF on a Red LC Hydro pad.





*Results.*













Thanks for looking, as always comments welcomed and appreciated.

As well as Twitter, we are also on Facebook now, daily updates provided- https://www.facebook.com/GleammachineEssex


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work as always Rob


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

just lost for words looking at the finish on that. just outstanding


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous. I got to briefly drive one of those a little while ago and fell in love with it. I want a 911 now!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

The owner must be happy now! Great job:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Rob love these cars!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning finish. Well done


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job on a nice car !


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Great Job as always, but why do you think the readings on the door were so low?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding that Man :thumb: was it a bit sticky?

**** knows how some people have such little pride that they could give a job back looking like that, shame on them they must have huge Cajones, not a lot else just a sack to put em in :wall:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice work!

glad to see another posche shine again!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Rob :thumb:


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Fantastic car and job you done there buddy...the colour is just amazing


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning as always Rob! Very deep looking paint there!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

A decade of experience shining through! A Lovely job, done well :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome gloss and flake pop, love it :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Rob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and comments guys.:thumb:



Norman said:


> Great Job as always, but why do you think the readings on the door were so low?


Really don't know to be honest, the car had been poorly machined previously, so quite possibly a case of a harsh compound and pad with little concern for the thickness of the clearcoat.



Mr Face said:


> Outstanding that Man :thumb: was it a bit sticky?
> 
> **** knows how some people have such little pride that they could give a job back looking like that, shame on them they must have huge Cajones, not a lot else just a sack to put em in :wall:


Love the comments Mike 

The paint was surprisingly pleasant and behaved itself, been quite lucky this year with Porsches and only had a couple with random sticky panels, the bonnet is usually an offender.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ever increasingly popular that finish Rob. Usually courtesy of those that think they have more experience than they actually have or that a handful of hours will resolve a finish more tainted than expected. Nice to see it being given some lengthier hours and correct manner.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice Rob, and good to see you posting again - this is the type of writeup I like, a bit of detail on the products used (it is not, at the end of the day, a black art of mystery!) and some good lighting shots to show the results achieved. Very nice.

Also, experience certainly does count for a lot... as does the slow and careful approach. The high speed batter out all marks regardless with a compound then attempt to refine out the mess approach that sometimes happens leaves paint reading like you saw here, and it certainly not the way to approach a detail - hence why if I was quoted a single day to work on my car with only one person, I would be asking *a lot* of questions!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Ever increasingly popular that finish Rob. Usually courtesy of those that think they have more experience than they actually have or that a handful of hours will resolve a finish more tainted than expected. Nice to see it being given some lengthier hours and correct manner.:thumb:


As above, I fear the approach of compound hard regardless then "sort out" (or not as the case may be) the mess is becoming a rather popular trend... I certainly know when I was detailing with Gordon that two of us would need to work silly hours to get a car out in a finish we'd call acceptable, but there seems a lot of much faster detailing happening nowadays. I know if one man operation quoted just a day to correct and refine my car, I'd be walking away - I'd expect a day along just on the refining stage to get that right!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, looks ok I guess..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding, looks awesome :thumb:..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic results, well done mate.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice Rob, and good to see you posting again - this is the type of writeup I like, a bit of detail on the products used (it is not, at the end of the day, a black art of mystery!) and some good lighting shots to show the results achieved. Very nice.
> 
> Also, experience certainly does count for a lot... as does the slow and careful approach. The high speed batter out all marks regardless with a compound then attempt to refine out the mess approach that sometimes happens leaves paint reading like you saw here, and it certainly not the way to approach a detail - hence why if I was quoted a single day to work on my car with only one person, I would be asking *a lot* of questions!


Thanks for the comments Dave, yes I am seeing it more and more lately on the forums where correction is being attempted in short periods of time (probably guilty in the past at some point of trying) but with the nature of the thinner factory clearcoats and tougher ceramic top coats it's just not possible. Thus in 6-8 hours you end up with a detail to an enhancement level at the very best, or at worst holograms and buffer trails under the fillers or in the case of this detail, unnecessarily low microns and defects remaining from a poor machine technique.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car and stunning finish. Cant believe that had been "Detailed" before :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Great car and stunning finish. Cant believe that had been "Detailed" before :doublesho


I can. And in the current climate, this is why I am glad I can work on my own cars.

Thankfully, as this post (and others) show, there are still some detailers out there who still put in the full effort required to thoroughly and carefully detail a car


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> I can. And in the current climate, this is why I am glad I can work on my own cars.
> 
> Thankfully, as this post (and others) show, there are still some detailers out there who still put in the full effort required to thoroughly and carefully detail a car


Unfortunately I think that's the way of the world these days. Slap dash and quickly does it. We are seeing it in my industry (design and print) these days too. We say you can have it done quickly or correctly but not both. If someone wants it quickly they normally go some where else then end up coming to us to get it fixed!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

That finish is amazig Sir :thumb:

I guess thats the difference between 35 and 6 hours detail


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely job Rob :thumb:

As others have said it is becoming all too common these days to see some detailers try and bang out machine polishing work in the space of a day, the result being a finish similar to this once whatever has been used to cover up cloudiness and holograms wears off!.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround..how it should have been originally:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As per summit detailing's post, 
and shocking that it got handed back to the customer as a finished job before hand, sorry but shame on the person who previously had there hands on this......up your game!!

Well rescued Rob.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

That really is a stunning finish


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Excellent work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job as always matey :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Superb as always Rob.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, shame about those low paint readings from before


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely finish matey


----------



## Dubhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning...excellent finish


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work as always rob ! nice one.....


----------

